# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  > А правда ли, что...  >  Предлагают совершить с пк непонятную процедуру

## Pyff

Здравствуйте.Заранее приношу извинения,если мой вопрос,каким то образом нарушает правила публикации.Но вроде бы правильно все.Теперь о сути.Так вышло,что мне предлагают совершить с мом пк процедуру которая вызывает у меня подозрения.Вот собственно и она сама
отключаеш антивир просто притуши  пока делам
если у тебя ав то правой кнопкой и сними реалпротектион свеерни зантик короче
пуск-все программы-стандартные
там увидиш "блокнот"
правой кнопкой на него и "запустить от имени администратора"
в блокноте сверху нажми на "файл" и там "открыть"
 в поле "имя файла" введи строчку без кавычек: %systemroot%\System32\drivers\etc
в правом нижнем углу на выпадающий списке измени "текстовые документы (*.txt)" на "все файлы"
и ниже нажми "открыть"
в открывшемся окне увидиш файл "hosts" где нужно прописать техзатычку открой его
а теперь затычка!
в открывшеммся окне увидиш в самом низу примерно такие строки 
127.0.0.1       localhost
::1                    localhost
"вот именно щас где эти слова пишу пропиши а лучше вставь именно в конце добавь строку без кавычек 
"127.0.0.1       rad.msn.com"
в месте где пробел после цифр 127.0.0.1 жмеш не пробел а кнопку "TAB" и вставляеш rad.msn.com
должно получится вот так
127.0.0.1       localhost
::1                    localhost
127.0.0.1       rad.msn.com
и закрывая блокнот сохрани

Если нетрудно,объясните мне,что получится если сделать так как описано выше и чем это чревато.Заранее благодарю за ответ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Здравствуйте, Вам предлагают отредактировать HOSTS файл с целью запрета доступа на конкретный сайт. В данном случае, на _rad.msn.com_, который, по всей видимости, отвечает за отображение рекламы в программе Skype.

Внесение строчки 127.0.0.1 rad.msn.com в HOSTS файл приведет к тому, что при обращении на данный сайт, запрос будет перенаправлен на адрес 127.0.0.1, а последний адрес является локальным. 
Этим способом часто пользуются, чтобы ограничить доступ к тем или иным сайтам. Например, ограничить доступ на потенциально опасные сайты, рекламные сайты, запретить доступ к социальным сетям в учебных заведениях.

Выполнение этой процедуры не нарушит работу компьютера, а антивирус Вас просят отключить с целью снять ограничение на редактирование файла HOSTS.

----------

Pyff,  *thyrex*

----------


## Pyff

Большое спасибо за ответ

----------

